# JBuilder X: Absturz nach Scrollen



## Marsman (27. Okt 2004)

Hallo!

Bei mir stürzt der JBuilder X gelegentlich beim Scrollen ab. Dabei ist es egal, in welchem Fenster ich scrolle und ob ich dabei das Mausrad oder eine Blättertaste benutze. Es scheint so, als würde der Fehler nur dann auftreten, wenn ich den Designer benutzt habe. Mich würde interessieren, ob sonst jemand dieses Problem hat und eine Lösung gefunden hat. Denn das ganze ist beim Entwickeln doch recht nervig.

Als Verursacher wird die Datei ATI3DUAG.DLL genannt. Betriebtssystem ist Windows XP Professional SP1. JBuilder Patch 4 ist installiert.


Danke, Titus


----------



## Tec (28. Okt 2004)

Liegt an deinem Grafiktreiber, hol dir mal einen aktuelleren. Hatte mit dieser JBuilder-Version keine derartigen Probleme (auch nicht mit der 9er und der 2005).


----------



## DP (28. Okt 2004)

hi tec. was ist am jbuilder 2005 im vergleich zu jbuilder x so anders?

cu


----------



## thE_29 (28. Okt 2004)

was isn zwischem dem 9er und dem Xer und 2005er anders?


----------



## AlArenal (28. Okt 2004)

Der 2005er unterstützt nun Java 5. Sonst hat sich ne Menge Kleinkram geändert.

Für mich die praktischste Änderung ist, dass der JBuilder erzeugte Applet-JARs nun auch autoamtisch signieren kann.

Nicht so praktisch ist, dass er teils GUIs nicht mehr in den GUI-Builder bekommt, die ich noch mit JBuilder X erstellt habe. Das ist ziemlich ärgerlich, finde ich und schreit nach Bugfix. Bei einem Frame habe ich sogar den Effekt, dass wenn ich ihn im GUI-Builder öffnen will, auf einmal Code ausgeführt wird. Das sorgt dann dafür, das sich der Splash-Screen meines Applets öffnet und den bekomme ich nur wieder zu, wenn ich den Builder komplett schließe. Völlig Banane der Effekt...

Also warte ich auf das erste Bugfixing...


----------



## DP (28. Okt 2004)

na da warte ich auch mit der investition fürs update...

was ist denn mit dem bug, dass wenn man zum jbuilder zurückwechselt (alt+tab) der cursor nicht mehr im code ist, sondern die menüleiste aktiviert ist - haben die das wenigstens geschafft?!

danke


----------



## AlArenal (28. Okt 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist denn mit dem bug, dass wenn man zum jbuilder zurückwechselt (alt+tab) der cursor nicht mehr im code ist, sondern die menüleiste aktiviert ist - haben die das wenigstens geschafft?!



Yo, das klappt.


----------



## thE_29 (28. Okt 2004)

jo, das ist so extremsst nervig!

weil ich change oft und dann muss ich immer noch Esc drücken, das ich wieder im Code bin...


----------



## Marsman (29. Okt 2004)

Tec hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Liegt an deinem Grafiktreiber, hol dir mal einen aktuelleren. Hatte mit dieser JBuilder-Version keine derartigen Probleme (auch nicht mit der 9er und der 2005).



Habe jetzt mal einen aktuellen Treiber installiert und gestern trat das Problem nicht mehr auf. Wahrscheinlich lag es wohl am Treiber. Hätte ich auch sebst drauf kommen können. Seltsamer Weise hatte ich das Problem aber nur beim JBuilder. Naja, egal.

Danke, Titus


----------



## Tec (29. Okt 2004)

Hab auch schon bemerkt das das importieren von älteren JBuilder-Projekten nicht problemlos klappt. Meistens funktionieren die Projekte gar nicht mehr. Schon seltsam.


----------

